# Victory Heights - Sports City



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi All,

Moving to Dubai in April and am now on the search for a family home (2 kids: 6yrs & 8yrs). Have decided on a family villa in a community and am looking for value for money in family orientated district. 

I am quite keen on Green Community or Arabian Ranches and understand that both the Greenfield school and Jess are good schools. However I keep coming across properties in Victory Heights, Sports City which are being priced very reasonably compared to other communities.

Could someone advise why this is. Is Victory Heights a less desirable area, or is it solely because it is a newer development, or some other reason?? - Is the local school established?

Many thanks for your thoughts and comments.


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

B-Bear said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Moving to Dubai in April and am now on the search for a family home (2 kids: 6yrs & 8yrs). Have decided on a family villa in a community and am looking for value for money in family orientated district.
> 
> ...


I currently live in the Ranches and my kids are in the Greenfiled school. The drive is 15-20 minutes on the Dubai bypass so that's fine and the shools are good but pricey. Motor City seems to be coming good, looked at a few 3 beds in their and they are huge but you would have to get used to the obvious....the cars, biles etc, they are by no means non-stop but frequent enough. The development is continuing to grow, full SPinneys supermarket, haridressers etc/

Victory Heights I don't know too much about, still a little isolated IMO but I am not sure about the facilities there.

Oh Motor City has the pool, playground etc now.

Big 3 beds are 120K p/a but you could get a 3 bed villa in the ranches for 110K to 140K depending on the amount of cheques you can pay. The greens community near the school is still a scheme away with the fairies in terms of rent levels, for a scheme so on its own with bad access the rental prices are nuts.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks. That is very interesting information. 

Feels that Victory Heights in The Sports City is still finding it's feet........also considering you are the only one to comment on this thread to date.

Out of interest did you specifically choose Greenfield school over JESS and other options? - bearing in mind you live in the Ranches. Or were you caught in a long waiting list for JESS or other.

Is there also a reason you were looking at Motor city........to move from Ranches in particular, or just looking at options for annual housing review?

Any other comments are truly gratefully received.


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

B-Bear said:


> Thanks. That is very interesting information.
> 
> Feels that Victory Heights in The Sports City is still finding it's feet........also considering you are the only one to comment on this thread to date.
> 
> ...


Well Jess you will have no chance of getting the kids into especially the one in the Ranches. We moved there before the 1st of our 3 obys had to go to school so we needed the nearest option, The Children's Garden for KG1 & KG2 but it is linked to Greenfiled so you get automatic placement. That was tha main reason.

As for looking at Motor city it is purely a financial thing. We are now looking or considering Mirdiff, I never would have lieved there before and it is the other end of the town but the rents are cheap as are the schools but if you are dead set on ranches or the general local greenfield is the one but would suggest you call them now. You will need to pay AED 500 non-refundable to register your child/ren and nows the time to do it.

hope all that helps. If you need anything else let me know and sure we might have to get a pint or two in when you get here, sorry I'm irish its how we welcom people...LOL


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks again, some great tips.

I'll be sure to catch up when I get there, as long as that pint contains the black stuff!!

Although born a Brit, I have have Co Mayo blood and will be entering Dubai on an Irish passport, so will of course enjoy an arrival celebration in the same spirit.


----------

